# Surfradio



## Manuela (12. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage:

WARUM GIBT ES BEIM SURFRADIO KEIN - FFH -

Das hör ich doch sonst immer  


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Joachim (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Surfradio*

Hallo,

tja - das ist nicht unsere Wahl, sondern die von Surfradio.de. 

Wir als Forum müssten sehr viel Geld an die Gema zahlen, wenn wir selbst eine Auswahl an Sendern über unsere Seiten zur Verfügung stellen - daher ist der einzige Weg der über Surfradio.de. 

Aber man kann sich ja allemal einen Link zu seinem Lieblingssender einrichten


----------



## Manuela (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Surfradio*

Hallo,

dann hören wir eben das was vorhanden ist.

Ist ja nicht schlimm.

Mein Mann kommt ja aus Unterfranken dann wird Bayern gehört.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------

